# help: Nissan sentra MAP sensor/circuit location



## karson (Jul 28, 2006)

ALl, 

I need your help in locating MAP sensor. 

Check engine light is on on my 1999 Sentra GXE (1.6). 

i m getting code P0105 
Autozone folks told me this is for MAP sensor/ciruit problem. 

I am curious to know, where is this MAP sensor located, how does it look like
it might be a minor fix. I want to look at it first before spending an arm and a leg 
to dealership. 

Please help. 

Thanks in Advance
dee


----------



## clean_B14 (Feb 20, 2007)

karson said:


> Autozone folks told me this is for MAP sensor/ciruit problem.


the GA16 doesn't use a MAP sensor to measure air flow. we have MAF sensors... maybe they gave you the wrong code?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

p0105 is showing as absolute pressure sensor. look that up on google or sr20forum, you'll find instructions for checking it


----------



## karson (Jul 28, 2006)

*My apologies: MAP sensor problem is on a 97 sentra GXE*



clean_B14 said:


> the GA16 doesn't use a MAP sensor to measure air flow. we have MAF sensors... maybe they gave you the wrong code?


Sorry for confusion, 

I have a 97 sentra GXE 
Does 97 GXE has a MAP sensor or MAF sensor. 

Thanks in Advance. 
Dee


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

nissans use MAF sensors


----------



## karson (Jul 28, 2006)

*correction: MAP sensor problem in 97 sentra GXe not 99 GXE*



karson said:


> ALl,
> 
> I need your help in locating MAP sensor.
> 
> ...



Sorry for confusion, i have a 97 nissan sentra not 99 sentra. 
I asked Autozone for part price, they mentioned iMAP sensor to be $400+.
IS there any place i can buy used sensors. 
Please advice. 

BTW: I still havenot figured out where is MAP sensor located and how does it look like. 


Please help. 

Best Regards


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

try car-part.com

nissans do in fact have a absolute pressure sensor, but they are not used for air/fuel metering.


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

I know that my 99 sel has a ap sensor, the 97 and older sr20 cars don't


----------



## Numbaonenewb (Aug 31, 2019)

The 96 nissan sentra with the 1.6 that my customer has for which I'm dealing with this issue has both a maf and a map sensor.

Although on the map sensor itself, which is located on the firewall mounted on this gold color bracket more towards the center with a single vacuum line and a connector, it says boost pressure.


----------

